# Ocean City, Md



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Anyone ever stay at Castaway RV Resort? I think it used to be called Eagles Nest, in Ocean City, MD. We couldn't get into Frontier Town or Fort Whaley's, but could get a reservation at Castaway's. Sometimes that makes me nervous. According to the web site they have done a ton of improvements/renovations.

Thanks,
Mike M


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

They would have to do a TON of improvements before I would ever stay there. Check with Batallionchief and see the pictures he posted and you might re-think this plan. If you aren't looking for many activities at the campground, stay at Island Resort. Make sure you have bikes with you or a golf cart to get to the pool though because it is quite a hike! Lots are big and on a lake where you can fish and it is not too far from Ocean City. If you want privacy stay on the back side of the lake or to be close to the store, the pool and playground stay up front. There was no activities coordinator when we were there and it seemed like they were leaning towards trying to make it an ownership resort, but we haven't been there since last July 4th week.

Darlene


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Check my gallery for pics I took in Feb. when I did a drive by. There is more info over on RV.net about when they may or may not open.

Will


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We did stay their and it WAS a dump. I looked at the web site and almost fell out of the chair at the improvments they made. By the pics its a 200% improvemnent. I say fo for it, we thought about doing a long weekend thier this summer since they fixed the place up.


----------



## Lynn & Steve (Jul 31, 2006)

Check out the pictures on their website. Castaways It looks like they've made a ton of improvements. Their only issue is that they keep moving the date the construction will be finished. Their projected open date is now June 13th. We have reservations for the end of June and are keeping our fingers crossed that they will have received their occupancy permits by then.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> We did stay their and it WAS a dump. I looked at the web site and almost fell out of the chair at the improvments they made. By the pics its a 200% improvemnent. I say fo for it, we thought about doing a long weekend thier this summer since they fixed the place up.


Thanks for the info we were going to try and camp there this summer too 
the web address pictures do look great

willie


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Lynn & Steve said:


> Check out the pictures on their website. Castaways It looks like they've made a ton of improvements. Their only issue is that they keep moving the date the construction will be finished. Their projected open date is now June 13th. We have reservations for the end of June and are keeping our fingers crossed that they will have received their occupancy permits by then.


Did you get to stay @ Castaways...end of June so hope all permits in and you are camping now. We are going end of July.


----------



## Lynn & Steve (Jul 31, 2006)

We just got back this afternoon. We loved it. Much, much quieter than Frontiertown. The spacing on the sites was well thought out. We were back by the golf course and felt it was a much more private location. Here are some pictures I took yesterday Castaway's Photos.

The area in the "Club Castaways" was right on the water but we didn't feel it was worth the extra expense. When we talked to the office staff yesterday they told us that they were getting approval for new sites weekly and were managing to switch sites when necessary. It looked like most of the Club Castaways sites were open but only about 60% of the other sites. They have a waiting list of over 100 for the 4th of July weekend. Our hope is that this campground can keep its laid-back, quiet atmosphere rather than be as crazy as Frontiertown.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Nice looking campground! I love the little cabin overlooking the water.
BTW, your little slideshow is very well done! I love the music and captions, very professional...
I think they should hire you to put something together for their website


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

WOW, they sure made some improvements since we went last year. Its about time.


----------

